# Second Avenue Subway



## Andrew (Oct 26, 2013)

Which stations will be included for the Second Avenue Subway's Phase 2?


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 26, 2013)

According to current plans (which may change), 106th, 116th, and 125th.

This website is your friend:

http://www.mta.info/capconstr/sas/


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2013)

When will construction begin on Phase 2?


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 28, 2013)

Who knows? None of us here are omniscient.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Andrew said:


> When will construction begin on Phase 2?


As soon as Phase 1 is completed.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 28, 2013)

The correct answer is: Not until someone finds the money to build it. And to date, no money has been found. And they don't seem to be working too hard on finding it either at present.

And there is also some question on whether what is identified as phase 2 will actually be phase 2. There is some talk that the currently named phase 3 could actually end up being the second phase built.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 28, 2013)

From what I read on the website, the project will take 45 months to complete, but I can't figure out if they mean Phase One or the complete project.


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 28, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> From what I read on the website, the project will take 45 months to complete, but I can't figure out if they mean Phase One or the complete project.


Phase I.

Phases 2, 3, and 4 are unfunded.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. Nearly four years for Phase One? It makes sense, given the amount of work, but... wow.


----------



## afigg (Oct 29, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > From what I read on the website, the project will take 45 months to complete, but I can't figure out if they mean Phase One or the complete project.
> ...


However MTA has included completing all 4 phases of the Second Avenue Subway in their plans in the 20 year Capital Needs Assessment 2015-2034. MTA is asking for $29 billion in capital funding over the 5 year 2015 to 2019 period which shows the sheer size of the funds they need to get in place. I think there will be movement towards proceeding with either Phase 2 or 3, at least in terms of the updating the EIS and advancing the engineering and design, but it will be drawn out process while the politics of how to pay for the actual construction play out and the MTA focuses on Sandy repair & mitigation, system modernization, completing the uber expensive ESA and SAS Phase 1 projects.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Which Phase (2 or 3) do you think will become Phase 2?


----------



## John Bredin (Oct 29, 2013)

Andrew said:


> Which Phase (2 or 3) do you think will become Phase 2?


Finally, an answerable question.  Phase 2, definitely. Sections of that portion were built in the '70s before New York City, in the words of the infamous headline, "dropped dead" financially. (It got better. :giggle: ) To quote Wikipedia's article on the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Avenue_Subway



> These sections are between Pell and Canal Street, between 99th and 105th Streets, and between 110th and 120th Streets.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it likely for this segment to take less time to construct than Phase 1?


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2013)

Your guess is as good as anyone's. So what is your guess?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

jis said:


> Your guess is as good as anyone's. So what is your guess?


1. Good chance--since it involves installing fewer linear feet of track and boring of tunnels using TBM's... What is the Bloomberg Administration doing to get Phase 2 started?

2. What did they discuss in the NJ ARP Meeting that you went to?


----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2013)

1. Nothing

2. Nothing new


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

jis said:


> 1. Nothing
> 
> 2. Nothing new



Can you elaborate? (any Gateway info...)?


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## jis (Oct 29, 2013)

Andrew said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Nothing
> ...


No. There was nothing new. Which part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't believe that.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Andrew said:


> I don't believe that.


Aloha

As a Moderator I have read a number of complaints about you, but this remark takes the cake for being over the top. You seem to have an obsession regarding the "Gateway" that .... I don't know the words.

Have patience.


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 1, 2013)

The guy doesn't know the meaning of "patience." Probably some young fellow who is a little TOO over excited about railroad development. You should see the incessant spamming going on over at RR.net. Moral of this story? Don't feed the trolls.


----------

